# White Pine logs wanted?



## City Slicker (Jun 29, 2010)

Looking for some 18" diameter and up white pine logs. These are needed for a carving show in Northern Indiana late September. If your in southern Michigan or somewhere a few hours away, I can pick them up. Thanks!


----------



## City Slicker (Jul 11, 2010)

*Wood?*

ttt


----------



## Cowboy Billy (Oct 20, 2010)

Hey City Slicker

Sounds like someone has some pine logs if you still want them!

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=151490

Billy


----------

